# inner cover notch



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

it makes little difference. good luck,mike


----------



## jdpro5010 (Mar 22, 2007)

I was told by my mentor that the notch goes down in the winter and up in the summer.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Just thoughts.*

If the notch is down, the moisture in the air would more readily escape than condense on the cold outer cover and [maybe] drip on the bees if it was facing up, although there is also the center hole. From my experience, any bees leaving the hive through the notch have difficulty finding it again under the rim of the outer/telescoping cover when it's cold. In the summer/fall, if any robbing starts, they sure can [find it] though.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I have plenty with no notch. Those are easy to use, summer or winter. I really don't think it makes a whole lot of difference.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

A properly designed inner cover has a top side and a bottom side. There should be a shallow side and a deeper side. The deeper side should be about 1/4 to 3/8 inch. It should provide 'bee space' between its flat surface and that of the telescoping cover. Correctly installed it should reduce the wax/propolis attachments to the telescoping cover making that outer cover easier to remove. On all of the notched inner covers I've seen the notch should go up.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

In the true fashion of "you'll get as many answers as people who respond," I will add that all my covers have the notch down, year round. This is both for ventilation and a secondary entrance in the event that the lower one gets blocked by snow or dead bees. Then I put little wood blocks on the top of the inner cover to hold the telescoping cover up a bit for additional ventilation.


----------



## BillS (Feb 2, 2005)

I have always put the flush side down in the active season, and the 3/8"
gap side down in winter. I was taught this way. The reasoning is if you have the flush side down when the bees are active you get less burr comb and it is easier to get the cover off. You put the 3/8" gap down in winter (this is also the side with the notch) so the bees can move around better and stay in contact if they are up that high. You also get some top ventelation from the 

Just my 2cents worth.

Bill Schaefer


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

:scratch:, I have one or two inner covers and about twenty hives- I move them from hive to hive as the mood suits. I have one telescoping cover - it works good as a tray to hold feed, feeders, and other items. They do have notches on the shallower side, I've positioned them both ways and haven't noticed any difference between one or the other (up or down).


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Mine came from Drapers and have the same depth on either side with two notches on the same side at either end. They also sell a telescoping insulated top cover that has notches to match up with the inner cover.
They told me to put the notch up and that's the way I leave it all year long.


----------



## Queenbeesyone (Apr 8, 2021)

MichelinMan said:


> I asked this before but I did not get any response so I`m trying again. For top ventilation / exit, which way should the notch in the inner cover face? Up or down?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Luc


I realize this question was from many years ago but to those of you who have googled and are curious just remember bees fly up during the summer so notch goes up and bees turn down during the winter so the notch goes down in the winter..Word association always helps this beekeeper so hopefully that little tidbit will help you happy be keeping everybody and good luck


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

I have been looking for this answer to which way the notch goes in the winter myself. I have had the notch down in the summer because I was feeding over the center hole in the cover and realizing the bees needed a top entrance to leave and come back. A feeder would have prevented that if the notch was up. I recently had a beekeeper neighbor stop by and he told me to position the notch up and place it to the rear of the hive for winter. I worry that changing now, here in early November, in Ohio, that my bees would be confused as to where the new notch location was. Another beekeeper friend said to put the notch down and to the front for winter. Does anybody really know for sure, which is best ?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think they care all that much. If I give my bees a gap, hole or notch they can use an entrance, in addition to the usual bottom entrance, they will keep it open, mostly. If I put screen over it they will propolize it closed.
The *need* for ventilation, as well as the mechanics, have been debated for years and will likely continue for many more.
That being said, in the summer if I think they could use a little more air movement, I'll prop the telescoping cover up or if it is very hot during the flow I might put a one bee tall wedge under the inner cover.
Robbing has never been a problem for me during a flow.

Alex


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

People would be less confused about notch positioning if they remember it is a two part system. It works in conjunction with the telescoping outer cover. If you have the notch up and outer cover pulled back all the way, no bees can enter the hive that way. If the outer cover is pushed forward, bees can get in and out no matter notch position unless you close up the oval hole in the center
For those running an upper entrance in winter, it would probably be best to have notch up, outer cover forward a bit to minimize wind directly into the hive. They will crawl under the lid, walk across the inner cover to the oval hole for ingress/ egress. J


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I wrote this yesterday and forgot to hit the post button

To me it is one of those questions of, you ask 10 different keepers and get 12 different answers!

I make all of my inner covers and I run them with the notch up and to the front, there is a 3/8" rim on the top and bottom and a round hole in the center for a feeder.

My reasoning (which is just that, my reasoning)........
1. With the rim on both sides this will allow the bees to move up to the top bars and cross over especially in the winter. If you run beetle blasters or swiffer sheets then there is room for them also. They can also access the space above the inner cover to keep it clean of critters.
2. Notch up and to the front, this gives them some ventilation and bees will use this as a second entrance (at least mine do). If you want to shut the top entrance off all you have to do is pull the outer cover to the rear, to open push the outer cover to the front. I make my own outer covers and there is enough space to push front to rear and enough overhang to cover the notch.
I figure with the notch down the bees will not go to the space above the inner cover and that is a good place for critters to take up residence.


----------



## rdimanin (Jan 17, 2020)

This was one of the questions in my master beek exam. Notch up in winter; down in summer. No question.


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

I just recently talked to one beekeeper with 40 years experience and another one with 15 years experience and they both told me to run the notch up and to the rear on my hive.
I had my notch down with the flat side to the top. Yesterday I took the top off to install my sugar board and quilt box for the winter and seen 15 very flat dead bees between the inner cover and the top cover. They obviously tried to crawl up under the cover and got stuck and died. At least that is my thought so if I would have had the notch up like I had been told to do, that might not have happened. Just thinking.


----------



## JenDole (Jul 28, 2020)

Hobie said:


> In the true fashion of "you'll get as many answers as people who respond," I will add that all my covers have the notch down, year round. This is both for ventilation and a secondary entrance in the event that the lower one gets blocked by snow or dead bees. Then I put little wood blocks on the top of the inner cover to hold the telescoping cover up a bit for additional ventilation.


Do you keep the top like that, (vented) all year?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

rdimanin said:


> This was one of the questions in my master beek exam. Notch up in winter; down in summer. No question.


Just curious,
1. Who wrote the exam question?
2. Who was his mentor?
3. What was their reasoning behind the notch position?
4. Does it make a difference if you are in the north or in the south during the winter? during the summer?


----------

